

To Kill A Mockingbird is a fine example of how copyright is failing us all - MrValdez
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/to-kill-a-mockingbird-is-a-fine-example-of-how-copyright-is-failing-us-all/

======
cafard
"Because the purpose of copyright is not to reward authors (or, more often
these days, copyright holders who are not authors but acquirers). It’s to
benefit society."

1\. Couldn't one say the same of property in general?

2\. I don't think that the remarkable recent extensions of copyrights are
good, but how is _To Kill a Mockingbird_ an example of how copyright is
failing us all? I can walk over to Barnes and Noble and pick up a copy for
less than $10. I doubt there's a waiting list on it at the public library. And
if I couldn't lay hands on it, I don't know that it would harm me, and perhaps
not society.

